# ??? about raising pigs



## tim1970 (Dec 8, 2009)

We currently have 2 piglets that we are going to feed out.  Everything seems to be going well so far.  I have a couple of questions though...

If I am going to feed out a male, do I need to have him cut?  Will it affect the taste by the time he is ready to go?  If so, how soon can I take him to the vet to have it done?  I would like to do it when he is as small as possible to make it easier to handle him.

Also, we are wanting to keep a couple of sows, and one boar so that we can raise our own.  Not for profit, but just so we don't have to keep buying feeder pigs.  Are we asking for trouble.  I realize I will need to separate the boar when the piglets are born, but can they be together all other times?  How mean will the boar get over time?


Thanks


Tim


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know alot about hogs other than yes you want them cut if your gonna grow him out. 

Again not much knowledge but I clerk at a livestock auction and if you ask me the sows are way meanier than the boars.  Especially if they have babies. Hopefully someone with more knowledge than I will come along and help you.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have butchered a boar pig that was around 220 lbs.  We could not eat the meat.  It had a very distinctive boar taste, and it smelled up the house when we went to cook it.  Wound up throwing it away.  

Boars can get very aggressive.  Not many of them do, but those that do are very dangerous.  Even a young boar can slash you with his developing tusks.  I was slashed by one about 30 years ago, and it took over 30 stitches to close the wound.  Then, the wound got infected, and it took most of the summer to heal.  Sows with babies can also get dangerous.  However, they are less aggressive than a mean boar.  

You will definitely need to separate them when a sow farrows.  By far, the biggest cause of baby pig mortality is crushing by the mom or other pigs.  That is the reason that most pigs are now raised in farrowing crates.  These provide a safe, warm place for the babies to rest while the sow is up.  When she lies down, the babies are shielded from her crushing weight.  If you don't have a farrowing crate, be careful not to use too much bedding in the pen.  When the babies are first born, they are easily covered up by the bedding, and the sow will not see them when she lies down.


----------



## miron28 (Dec 8, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I have butchered a boar pig that was around 220 lbs.  We could not eat the meat.  It had a very distinctive boar taste, and it smelled up the house when we went to cook it.  Wound up throwing it away.


this also happend to me never knew i had to have them cut before they were done in.. meat was nasty. i just had my pigs cut they are only about 17 weeks old and it was so easy the next time i am going to do it my self. good luck!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 8, 2009)

we have 125 hogs on the property.

Tony cuts ours.  Simple to do.  

You do not want a boar unless you need a boar for breeding.

We now buy piglets but used to raise them also.  Raising them is awful.  More die than live because of the massive weight of the sows.  And the sows are miserable when they get over a certain size, they can barely move.   No more breeding for us.  It is by far easier to buy piglets and raise to butcher size than to breed for us.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 8, 2009)

These days most boars are cut at a week old or less.  Much less stressful on them.  17 weeks seems like they would be really big.  I'd hate to have to try to hold a 4+ month old boar.  Lots of pigs are now ready for market by 5 months.


----------



## sred98 (Dec 9, 2009)

We had the FFA boys come out and cut ours about a month ago.  We ate him last weekend and he had a great flavor.  If you have farmers or a high school FFA program, they'll come out and do it for free.  I just supplied pizza and cokes for the boys when they were done.  The teacher actually did it, and the boys watched and helped hold him.  Our pig was really mean, and he was older.  Probably about 6 months.  

You want them cut at least a month before butchering to give the hormones a chance to calm down.  That's what makes that bad boar taste.  I'm sure if you call the local high school they'd love to come out!

Good luck!

Shelly


----------



## sred98 (Dec 9, 2009)

miron28 said:
			
		

> jhm47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey y'all-next time this happens, soak the meat in apple cider vinegar.  We got some store-bought meat that was "on sale" and it was so strong it gagged us.  I tried that and it worked wonders!

Shelly


----------



## miron28 (Dec 9, 2009)

sred98 said:
			
		

> miron28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is good to know thanks!


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 9, 2009)

If I ever have the misfortune to need to eat another mature boar, I will soak the meat in diesel fuel before cooking.  A mixture of clorox and ammonia might work too.  Anything to kill the taste and smell.  It was NASTY!


----------

